# where does power led go on motherboard?



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

please help me just got the haf 912 series from cooler master and the case came with four colored wires (power sm) (reset sm) (hdd led) (pow led plus) (pow led neg)
iam using the "ecs a740gm-m motherboard" i checked the users guide and i still don't get it please help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)




----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

hey Tyree i been trying to get this to work i even put them in reversal but no led on my case and my mother board is not powering on can my motherboard be dead i haven't used this board yet and i hear getting a dead one is likely sometimes what do you think im pretty sure im not doing something noobie on my end im plugging them in right you have to be a fool to not get it


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Make sure that the correct amount of stand-off are installed and in the correct places.

Bench Test the components outside the case.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Make sure that the correct amount of stand-off are installed and in the correct places.
> 
> Bench Test the components outside the case.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


what is the stand-off the screws? i could be messing up on that


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You should have one installed for each mounting hole of the motherboard


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

lmao dude i seen that and i was wondering what that was for i will report soon this will take a min
edit: hey i have my mother board in already now do i screw this in or before i put my motherboard in the case?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The standoffs have to be installed "BEFORE" the Mobo. They prevent the Mobo from making contact with the metal in the case preventing short to ground and damage to the Mobo.
Reading the manuals included with the Mobo & case is always a good idea.


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

got it im going to try now i hope i didnt damage my mobo will report soon


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

nope nothing im just thinking about calling them tomorrow telling them my mobo is not booting


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you attempt the Bench Test?

Did you try momentarily shorting the power pins to start?

Do you get any LED activity? Fans running?


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Did you attempt the Bench Test?
> 
> Did you try momentarily shorting the power pins to start?
> 
> Do you get any LED activity? Fans running?


im going to try the bench test
i tried everything possible to get the pins working no nothing work no led no fan


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

after reading How to Bench Test Your System i think i shorted my board underneath the board so can this be fixed or do i have to send it in... just my luck


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You would need to return the motherboard.


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

ok guys i called them just now and the guy asked me if i did the 2 pins thing to power on the motherboard i told him about underneath my mobo but he said if i didn't do this my mobo wont cut on you guys talked about this also in How to Bench Test Your System way at the bottom the second way to power up the mobo so my question is where do i take a pen or srew driver and place that on my motherboard i looked at the picture you guys show is it on the f panel on the motherboard if it is which one should i put the screw driver on and another thing should i not waste my time with this and get it returned i really appreciate the help you guys are giving me


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You short across the two "Power" pins on the Front Panel connector.


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

alright got it im going to take everything apart im going to follow the bench test step by step be back soon to report


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

Tyree said:


> You short across the two "Power" pins on the Front Panel connector.


i followed everything and cant get pass the powering up the mobo part but i have a question i want to check the cpu again to make sure i did everything correct so can i take off the fan and heatsink i tried doing this yesterday but that thing is stuck on tight and i didnt want to just tear it out so how would i do this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Be certain all retainers are undone. "GENTLY" twist the heatsink while "GENTLY" pulling up.
You will need to clean and reapply the thermal paste.
Please list your hardware.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## game0606 (Feb 13, 2011)

guys you are the best here i found my problem ok you know on the psu the 20 pin you plug into the mobo when i looked inside the 20pin it's missing a gold piece but this psu work just fine in my other mobo but whatever im buying a new one soon again thank you all for your help man this site is soooo helpful


----------

